# Anyone with a built head?



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

I saw a GB for Ferrea valvetrain a while ago. Has anyone built their head yet? I'm curious to see if you can turn a 2.5 to 9,500-10,000 RPM.


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

i know NLS was testing cams and got it to rev to 8000 or 8500 cant remember...as far as a built head i dont know


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

I stumbled on these guys a while back while researching a head for my Mini. They seem to have focused on VW heads, although there are no listings on their site for the current 5 cylinder heads.

http://scch-heads.com/


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

nobody really wants to do all that work because the 2.5 doesnt make much power after 5300rpm


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

N/A it doesn't.


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

good point


----------



## jettafan[atic] (Dec 2, 2008)

KulturKampf said:


> nobody really wants to do all that work because the 2.5 doesnt make much power after 5300rpm


I thought that tunes had evened out the power band so it doesn't drop so drastically, or I could be thinking of another engine, it's been a while since I looked. Even so, with changing the intake, manifolds and exhaust setup to open things up I'm sure it's possible to improve all that.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i know some people with 2.5s that have gone above and beyond the norm.

yep, all the head and bottom was worked on.

so, what do you want to know?


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

looking to see how high they are able to rev and make power with a turbo. Looks like the 2.5 head flows really well.


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

trolling last night i found tje cams thread and nothing leaves stock has a rabbit that revs to 8200 and i dont think they have a fully built head so if it were built and blown the possibilities are endless


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

the guy i know, has a FULLY built rabbit 2.5, with a turbo.
making about 300-400 dont remember well..

next time i talk to him, i'll tell him to post here...!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

ummm... let me clear up a few things...and correct a few things.

--our 2.5L rev's to 7200-7500 hard limiter. still GAINS power up there na.
--so the "doesn't make power past 5300" is incorrect, we do. a lot
--we have a 100% stock head, with C2's test cams. which moved the power band higher in the RPM range but really didn't give too much power gain, a bit, just change drivability A LOT for the better...no more "fall in its face at 5K" type thing
--ours and C2 revs VERY high and we have nothing done but the cams...so it proves springs, crazy valvetrain etc is really NOT needed like older cars. i drive mine daily and i play with it all the time...about 20K miles on this setup and rev it to 7k+ every day. NEVER one issue
--the 2.5L head is one of the BEST head flow design vw ever came up with. you can get a ton of power out of it...the biggest thing in its way...is the cams and the cam timing crap.


----------



## shortysclimbin (Sep 27, 2005)

NLS,

can you provide a dyno plot of your setup? A lot of times valve float can happen at the higher rpm slightly. It is something that could be told by looking at the graphs. From what I see for what might be needed is some hydro shims, but really no one knows until they start dyno testing these cars and showing the losses.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

i'd have to look around...they are printed but not on my pc....

yes i know what valve float is and its not happening on this car or the other car reving that high. infact IT it was, they would have touched the pistons already causing issues.

this head is totally differnt design then other vw heads, so the rocker/cam/lifter/valve setup is set for higher revs already


----------



## shortysclimbin (Sep 27, 2005)

Thats great news. Can you post up the dyno still though please?


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

shortysclimbin said:


> Thats great news. Can you post up the dyno still though please?


Id love to see the dyno as well, i know the cams didn't produce the power gains that C2 wanted in order to produce them but curious about the change in the powerband.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

before cams and flash 6200 redline









after cams, 7200 soft limiter 7500 redline


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> before cams and flash 6200 redline
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't see the numbers on the graphs. It looks like the cams hold the torque a bit better, but what's with the low end drop on both graphs?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

we believe thats the vvt cam timing switching over....we are going to try and work on that later this fall....we stopped for a bit in the tuning because of other projects and customer cars as well as the "hold" on cam development. but we will continue soon

EVERY dyno we did we got a up then level or drop around 3200-3400 then a raise after. no matter the mod or upgrade, stock to full out now. thats making up think its the cam timing and not a mod. if we can "figure that out" we will be VERY happy.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> we believe thats the vvt cam timing switching over....we are going to try and work on that later this fall....we stopped for a bit in the tuning because of other projects and customer cars as well as the "hold" on cam development. but we will continue soon
> 
> EVERY dyno we did we got a up then level or drop around 3200-3400 then a raise after. no matter the mod or upgrade, stock to full out now. thats making up think its the cam timing and not a mod. if we can "figure that out" we will be VERY happy.


Got a graph with numbers? I'm assuming these are lambo cams?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

numbers and specs aren't being released yet on these because of more testing....but no, they aren't lambo cams, can't be. wrong firing order.
but we were on the track friday on a small road course and beat out a R32, lotus excige and built mini copper because of the longer rev's we could do....so they work, but need perfection. BUT no eta on more testing yet as we have a bunch of other projects in the way right now


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

**** the Tiptronic and it's mandatory 5400rpm shift points. :banghead::banghead:


----------

